# Modifying the e92 for single dosing



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This evening has been an eventful one, having un boxed my lovely new ceado e92 and putting it on the counter for a few cheeky photos yesterday, I set about the job of modifying it for single dosing. Having completed my mission I thought I would document some of the journey to maybe help the others along.

Firstly, this new variant is different to the variant that DaveC did the comprehensive review on, but not so different that it needs another review, so I shall detail the differences and how to change them.

Firstly here is a shot from the top of the new grinder with the rubber mount removed









The mechanism on this is so easy to use and adjust and once you remoe the three posi screws on the top burr carrier you get to see the difference in the grinders.









In order to get access into the exit chute you need to remove the electronic controls and digital display which is fixed in place with two posi screws

View attachment 14041


On the latest version, the flap on the exit chute is now mounted within the main motor assembly, instead of being drop in from the top and the area above it now has a metal t shaped cover held in place by two tiny screws, once removed you have this. In order to single dose you need to remove the exit flap.









View attachment 14040


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In the last picture above you can just see the two hex bolts holding the exit chute assemble in place, you need to remove these, but be really careful not to lose them inside the housing of the grinder

Once removed you can take the exit chute assembly off the grinder

View attachment 14042


View attachment 14043


Now you will see how the exit flap is mounted, simply remove it and you will have this

View attachment 14044


View attachment 14045


Reattach the exit chute taking care to align everything correctly, there should be no lip anywhere in the exit chute.

View attachment 14046


All you then need to do is work back through reassembling the grinder and you are nearly ready for single dosing.

I have also removed the annoying magnetic switch/tv aerial at the back but will show what I did later in the head, but now I must get some sleep.

Overall first impressions are that this is a superbly put together grinder and grind consistency is very good.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Excellent guide that I'm sure will be very helpful to at least two new e92 owners.

From your early experience, what other grinders (whether conical or flat) would you put this on par with for grind quality/consistency?

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It really is too early for my thoughts on grind quality and consistency, but what I will say is that unlike many other conics that I have attempted to single dose, the grind quality of the e92 does not seem to deteriorate at all, which is very fine praise indeed for a big conic


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What does the retention look like ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> What does the retention look like ?


it looks like this

View attachment 14053


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

but seriously,once the lens hood gets here, this will be near zero retention


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Will it be in its modded state for the forum day , when like you said you will be putting it beside the e10


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 14053


 what's that about 15grams?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will it be in its modded state for the forum day , when like you said you will be putting it beside the e10


perhaps, but I may change it back as we will be running with full hoppers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> what's that about 15grams?


seriously?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I put 18 grams in and got 16 grams out without the lens hood, which is he key missing component


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> seriously?


i didn't think it was that much







but I knew if I picked a ridiculous weight I wouldn't have to wait to long for your response LOL:exit:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was just about to post I'd be surprised if that was any more than 2g.

@Thecatlinux - clever play lad!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Was just about to post I'd be surprised if that was any more than 2g.


of course you were


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I typed it out then deleted it, thought I'd leave you to comment if you wished.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been having a play this evening and now put 18.2 grams in and get 18.1 grams out, now if only I could find where that .1 is going!


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice one Chap. The bolts securing the chute on were a right pain to get to compared to how easy it was to remove the upper burr. What are you using to replace the hopper with. Are you going with a similar set up to Dave?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cjonny said:


> Nice one Chap. The bolts securing the chute on were a right pain to get to compared to how easy it was to remove the upper burr. What are you using to replace the hopper with. Are you going with a similar set up to Dave?


I have ordered a 58mm three stage lens hood, which I will fit to a small piece of pipe. What is important is to pulse air through the burrs as soon as it has finished grinding, it then gradually removes the remaining grinds, what are your thoughts thus far?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

.1g that sounds good

Any signs of clumping ?


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> I have been having a play this evening and now put 18.2 grams in and get 18.1 grams out, now if only I could find where that .1 is going!


It's the duty we all pay to the coffee fairies..... If you don't pay you risk a bitter taste................ FOREVER.

But like the tax on new cars, the more efficient the grinder, the lower the tax........

(No doubt you WILL find it.........)


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I have ordered a 58mm three stage lens hood, which I will fit to a small piece of pipe. What is important is to pulse air through the burrs as soon as it has finished grinding, it then gradually removes the remaining grinds, what are your thoughts thus far?


Its a really well made grinder and very refined. Grind quality is excellent. I still have the hopper on it as I have had a few people around this weekend so its been in constant use.


----------

